# Amplificador de 6 canales con LM1876 (20Wx2)



## martinvol (Jul 12, 2009)

Primero me presento: soy estudiante secundario de electricidad con orientación en electrónica industrial, en buenos aires, argentina. Aficionado a la tecnología desde el primer día  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, estoy a punto de armar mi primer amplificador de potencia. Estaba pensando en armar un equipo de 6 canales para la salida de mi pc usando 3 de estos integrados (LM1876) usando un transformador 20+20v 4A (que todavía no compre ¿están bien esos valores?). Quisiera saber si alguien lo armo ¿como les fue? y algunas recomendaciones no vienen para nada mal.

Saludos y Gracias

PD: si, el de pablin


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 15, 2009)

mira la data de los LM1876 mira las corrientes o las potencias de consumo del IC multiplicala por 3 y agregale un 10% mas; esa seria la potencia o corriente del transformador que necesitas


----------



## Estampida (Jul 15, 2009)

Lo mejor es agregarle un 40%  extra de otencia al transformador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2009)

Estampida dijo:
			
		

> Lo mejor es agregarle un 40%  extra de otencia al transformador.



Antes que darle tanta capacidad al transformador, así al boleo, sin haber calculado y analizado nada, es mas simple tirar el dinero por la ventana...probablmente vas a ayudar a alguien que lo necesite...


----------



## martinvol (Jul 15, 2009)

Pulsar71 dijo:
			
		

> mira la data de los LM1876 mira las corrientes o las potencias de consumo del IC multiplicala por 3 y agregale un 10% mas; esa seria la potencia o corriente del transformador que necesitas


no es mucho eso? yo le estaria dando 30% mas de corriente al transformador, pienzo ponerle electroliticos muy grandes tambien.

Mas aya de eso mi pregunta era mas que nada por la calidad de amplificador, Gracias


----------

